# Windows 10 shut down issue.



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

I recently updated my HP Pavilion P001tx laptop to windows 10 (was running original 8.1 single language previously).Now, when i try to shut down/ hibernate it won't happen. The screen will show 'shutting down' message and only the screen will be turned off. The The processor will still be running.
After the computer goes to sleep mode it won't turn back on.
At times, i could see a message that some process is preventing from shut down but couldn't find any what it was.
I had to force shut down many times to turn off the PC..
It's been almost 3 days and this is really frustrating me. Please Help.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

This isn't exactly a fix, but might help for a stop gap.
Press Windows and R to bring up a run dialog box.
Type or copy in the following, taking care with spaces, and press enter. This should force it to shut down in 5 seconds, whatever programs try to stop it.
*shutdown /s /t 5*


----------



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I tried it and it's still not working.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you boot to safe mode, and if so can you shut down normally from safe mode?


----------



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, I can. I that a good thing?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, it's probably a good start on working out what's wrong. 
Safe mode starts the computer without starting a lot of things which are normally on by default. It is likely that one of those is causing the problem. 

Do you have any antivirus or firewall software on the machine?


----------



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

I am currently using 360 Total security. I have tried uninstalling it. But didn't do any good.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd never heard of that one.
Anyway, you don't want to leave yourself without security.

I would have said security software is the most likely to get itself in trouble, but not the only thing that could. Let's see whether any of the startup programs is doing it.
Press CTRL + SHIFT + ESC to bring up the Task Manager.
If it's small, click "More Details"
Go to the start up tab.
Disable all the startup programs in the list, and reboot. 
Then see whether you can shut down.

If you can, then try enabling the startup programs a few at a time to look for the culprit.


----------



## grogdrinker (Aug 4, 2015)

I had this problem with a desktop dual boot. I just walked away for a couple of hours and when I came back it had sorted itself out.


----------



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

That worked! Thank you so much. Is there something i can do to fix the sleep/wake issue?


----------



## grogdrinker (Aug 4, 2015)

I went to power management and made sure all settings were never.


----------



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

May I know the settings that u used?


----------



## GibinThomas (Jul 31, 2015)

Apparently,my shutdown and sleep issues are back! ;(


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Can I clarify, the shutdown issues are there even when you have all your startup programs turned off?


----------

